# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Vorratsdatenspeicherung

## georg

Hallo,
es wird Zeit:  www.verfassungsklage.at

1.) Onlineformular ausfüllen
2.) Ausdrucken
3.) Unterschreiben
4.) Rein in ein Kuvert and ab zur Post!

Am 18.5 muß es dort sein. Danach ist es zu spät!

Und wenn man schon dabei ist: www.zeichnemit.at/

 :Austria:

----------


## stephan-

Ach, nun ist es bei euch auch so weit?

----------


## georg

Wir sind schon "weiter" als ihr.. bei uns ist es seit 1.4 umgesetzt und es wird bereits gespeichert. In D wird noch rumüberlegt.

----------


## stephan-

Da bist du falsch informiert. Bei uns wurde die VDS trotz Widerstand der Bevölkerung durchgewunken und lief einige Zeit (Monate, oder war es sogar ein Jahr?). Danach hat ein Gericht entdeckt, dass unsere Regierung - mal wieder - etwas verfassungswidriges erlassen hat. Daraufhin wurde die VDS wieder eingestellt, wobei manche Provider sich daran nicht hielten und weiter gesammelt haben.
Kann aber gut sein, dass sie nun schon wieder zur Debatte steht, das weiß ich nicht.

----------

